# New Product -could be a game changer- Flamethrower Light @cleanandshiny



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

FOCUSED lighting while polishing ......

@buffbriteproducts Flamethrower Polishing Light coming soon to @cleanandshinyuk, the new UK Distributor! This awesome bit of kit attaches to almost any machine polisher to give you focused lighting on the area you are working on. With three light modes and rechargeable batteries via USB.
&#55357;&#56525;- Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate, Redan Road, Aldershot, Hampshire, GU12 4SJ
&#55357;&#56741; - www.cleanandshiny.co.uk
&#55357;&#56542; - 0330 22 33 777


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

more info on it here -


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That looks like a very very useful bit of kit


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Struggle to see the benefit of this. Once you put the polisher on the paint the oils in the polish mask the swirls. It is not until you wipe down that you need the light to see the result.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

fatdazza said:


> Struggle to see the benefit of this. Once you put the polisher on the paint the oils in the polish mask the swirls. It is not until you wipe down that you need the light to see the result.


Have seen this being used - it does really help with the polishing stage in being able to see much better whilst you polish compare to a separate stand alone light source - the focused lighting is good imo :thumb:

It does really highlight the defects prior to polishing

The light source can also be detached from the polisher as a torch as well .

Think its one of those things you need to see in action :buffer: :thumb:


----------

